# New York Hotel Please



## dymo (12 Mar 2013)

We are going for 5 nights in Spetember hopeing not to have to spend much more than 800 for the 2 of us.

HAs anyone any idea of nice hotel that are near everything last time we stayed in Thirty Thirty but that is now king and grove and is over 400$ per night.Have looked at radio city.We like to be near nice restraunts not too expensive and a few nice bar also the same.HAve also been looking at NYMA new york but open to ideas.

Also have any one a email for Colm O Reilly for the walking tours when i google him i just seem to get a facebook page no website.

Thanks


----------



## Firefly (13 Mar 2013)

We stayed in The Belvedere a few years ago- we got it at a very good rate. I would class this as a 4 star hotel, but the great thing about it is that it's very central - just around the corner from Times Square but on a nice & quiet street so little or no noise/traffic
http://www.belvederehotelnyc.com for more info.


----------



## Stronge (5 Apr 2013)

I am also going to New York for 5 days in November.  Any other hotel recommendations? I looked at the NYMA and the prices look good for Nov.  Has anyone stayed there?


----------



## Harry31 (5 Apr 2013)

We booked Waldorf & got a good deal on Trivago.ie


----------



## BillK (5 Apr 2013)

We stayed in the Lexington some years ago. Good location and reasonable.


----------



## amtc (6 Apr 2013)

Stayed in Fitzpatricks the last twice - I know - very irish, but was great

It's colman O'reilly by the way, and is $200 per hour ....


----------



## Wahaay (6 Apr 2013)

amtc said:


> Stayed in Fitzpatricks the last twice - I know - very irish, but was great
> 
> It's colman O'reilly by the way, and is $200 per hour ....





200 bucks an HOUR !
Save your bobs and make a donation to a real New Yorker instead.
www.bigapplegreeter.org
Hotel-wise this is fine.Smallish rooms but good location for Ground Zero and great coffee shop/diner.
www.cosmohotel.com


----------



## col (6 Apr 2013)

Recommend the Wellington. Its a good three star and in what I consider the best location. Walk easily to central park or times square, underground beside u. loads of good pubs and restaurants in locality and very safe.


----------



## MrEarl (6 Apr 2013)

Hello,

We have gone to NY quite a few times (and loved it everytime).  

While it may not be the most glamorous of hotels, the Hotel Pennsilvania is excellent, in terms of location and value for money.  It's situated across the road from Madison Square Garden, approx 8-10 blocks down from Macys on 33rd & 7th.

Last time we stayed there was a couple of years ago and at the time, some of the hotel was yet to be refurbished so might be worth checking if you go to book, that your getting one of the refurbished rooms 

See:  www.hotelpenn.com for further information.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Stronge (7 Apr 2013)

Thank you for all the recommendations I will have a look and see whats what.  When I looked some up on Trip Advisor it would make the hair stand on your head with mice and bed bugs etc.... am not sure whether to believe some of the stories or not!


----------



## shaking (7 Apr 2013)

Last time I was there I stayed in the Waldorf Astoria, fabulous rooms and great location. I booked it on lastminute.com, worked out at about €100 p.n. Booking just before you go isnt everyone's cup of tea though.


----------



## Wahaay (8 Apr 2013)

Stronge said:


> Thank you for all the recommendations I will have a look and see whats what.  When I looked some up on Trip Advisor it would make the hair stand on your head with mice and bed bugs etc.... am not sure whether to believe some of the stories or not!




This might be some help.
Or not 

http://bedbugregistry.com/metro/nyc


----------



## 01NANA (10 Apr 2013)

new yorker hotel.  very central and great value.


----------

